# Bench Plans



## Abrock75

Hello all does anyone have plans for a nice work bench in PDF or some other file if so email me I am trying to save some money and build my own. Thank you


----------



## Firefyter-emt

I have a quite a few pdf's. Drop me an e-mail to Lee@ThomasvillePencrafters.com and we will see what fit's your shop needs the best. []


----------



## les-smith

I made two benches from these kits that I bought from Lowes.  I bought a solid wood door from the Habitat for Humanity second hand store.  Super sturdy.

http://www.strongtie.com/products/diy/kwb.html


----------



## JimGo

Les, that's a pretty sweet system!  Where did you actually purchase it?


----------



## pete00

howdy
not sure if you would consider this nice, but its cheap and easy.

Ive made a few of these, with and without wheels. This one is 2'x4', made from 2x4's and plywood, about 12 cuts and a bunch of exterior deck screws.




<br />



This one is almost the same construction but i put wheels on it.
I use it as a routher table. 




<br />


When i need it as a workbench i put a top on it . There's a couple of pins (cut nails) on the sides that hold it on.



<br />

To get an even bigger top just put a bigger piece one on. 
Temp set up until i figure something else out for my new extention bed.




<br />

just a thought....pete


----------



## ahoiberg

i made this bench from 2x4 and OSB, it's cheap and easy, much like the previous post and OSB is sturdy and cheaper than ply... if you don't like how OSB looks, laminate the top or something. i modifited it slightly and put a drawer in it.

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/workshop/bench/below20.html


----------



## Woodlvr

Pete, 
   Just screw down a piece of 1x6 long enough to hold the lathe w/extension then take it off when you are through. This way you can at least get right up to the lathe. Just a thought.  I sit in a high backed office chair or a roll around padded chair to work at the lathe, I have a bad back and standing is hard for me to do for long periods of time. Benches look good though.

Mike


----------



## JimGo

If you look on Criagslist or the like, you can frequently find old Ikea-type furniture that is still in decent shape, and it's frequently VERY cheap.  The laminated MDF that is used in that kind of furniture makes a great work surface.


----------



## GaryMGg

Try this:
http://www.oldtoolsshop.com/z_pdf/shopImprov/BobAndDavesGoodFastAndCheapBench-ne.pdf


----------



## Draken

Here's a pic of my bench, pretty straight forward design.  Legs are 2x4's in a T configuration.  Runners are 2x6, and the over all size is 8' by 3'


----------



## bnoles

Here's a couple of shots of mine.....





<br />



<br />


----------



## JimGo

Bob, that's really pretty - nice job!


----------



## les-smith

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br />Les, that's a pretty sweet system!  Where did you actually purchase it?



I bought them at Lowe's.  They are in the area with all of the joist hangers and things like that.


----------



## MDWine

Jim, YOU should build one of those for YOUR SHOP! [] [] [] [}] [)]


----------



## jack barnes

Bob Looks great, do want to come up and clean my shop, my wife would thank you very much.


----------



## esheffield

I have a couple almost identical to this. But no drawer, and the shelf is 1/2" ply and the top is 1/2" ply with 3/4" particle board on top screwed down from underneath. I did that to allow have a thick, hard top with a surface that was relatively cheap and easy to replace. But I'll probably use MDF instead of particle board when I do replace the top. I can't stand OSB for any purpose whatsoever other than firewood. Ugly, rough, weak stuff in my opinion. [xx(] I like a workbench with a very hard, smooth surface.

My only problem with the bench is it's kinda wobbly front-to-back. I have a vise mounted on the corner and often hold bits of metal and pipe to hacksaw off, and it shakes like crazy. I think that could be fixed by adding a couple of diagonal 2x4s running from the front to rear legs. But unless you're planning to do something like that it's fine.



> _Originally posted by ahoiberg_
> <br />i made this bench from 2x4 and OSB, it's cheap and easy, much like the previous post and OSB is sturdy and cheaper than ply... if you don't like how OSB looks, laminate the top or something. i modifited it slightly and put a drawer in it.
> 
> http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/workshop/bench/below20.html


----------

